# my first wedding yesterday!!



## TIERAsta (Apr 2, 2007)

i had my first wedding job yesterday...  definetley stressful, but a fun learning experience none the less.

i'm a hula dancer from hawaii, & that's where much of my experience comes from: doing makeup for hula competitions and performances.  i actually have NO formal training, but hoping to correct that soon!!

is the problem of a feuding wedding party common for all you pro ma's out there??  no one wanted me to follow through with the brides wishes and instructions for hair or makeup, despite the fact that the bride was paying for everything.  as the day progressed, the bride was trying to save herself stress and finally caved in and asked me & the hairdresser to just comply with whatever her bridesmaids wanted.  i thought that was unfortunate and sad.

and how do deal with sanitizing makeup and brushes between faces?  how do you manage to continue to be clean at such a fast pace?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 2, 2007)

Yippy!!!... yep weddings are fun to do.. expecially when the bridemaids always complain.  lol  I find that i went from asking bridesmaid " what look do you want" too... letting the bride tell me what look she wants for all the bridesmaids.  So that way when each bridesmaid sits in my chair i dont even ask what they want..  i know it sounds mean but it is the "brides" special day so whatever the bride wants she gets.


And sanitizing MU brushes between faces.  I use fresh  sponges for each client.  Disposable wands for masacara... and disposable wands for lip products.  i also use a disposable wheel pallet for each client.  To put their foundation, loose powder, and lip products in, once im done i throw all the disposables away wipe down all the e/s i used on that client with clean tissue... and the same for my e/s brushes.  Eyeliners...  after use i break off the tip and resharpen before using on another client.. " but make sure u also sanitize the shapener  before and after each use.

i could go on and on but u might think i have OCD or something... lol


----------



## Jade M (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_  i also use a disposable wheel pallet for each client.  To put their foundation, loose powder, and lip products in, once im done i throw all the disposables away 
i could go on and on but u might think i have OCD or something... lol_

 
Hehehe I actually DO have OCD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just a quick question - where do you get the disposable palettes from? Do you have a pic you can post? Thanks!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade M* 

 
_Hehehe I actually DO have OCD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just a quick question - where do you get the disposable palettes from? Do you have a pic you can post? Thanks!_

 
lol your so going to laugh at me when i tell u this... lol not sure if u have Wal-mart around u anywhere... but in the craft section where they sell craft paint and brushes.. there are disposable plastic pallets for $0.45  pretty cheap huh? lol


i dont have a pic saved on to my computer but ill def take apicture of the pallet and post tomorrow


----------



## mia88 (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *teetra* 

 
_ and how do deal with sanitizing makeup and brushes between faces?  how do you manage to continue to be clean at such a fast pace?_

 
Heya, i find using Napoleon cosmetics brush cleaner the best....just spray it on tissue and wipe your brushes in between faces. Or even cheaper, if you can get your hand on some iso propanol, mix that with some lavendar essence oil, stick it all in a spray bottle and use that. Takes all the makeup off your brushes, sanitizes and dries in one go!
Hope that helps


----------

